# Favorite Method of Personality Typology



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> *The 8 Cognitive Functions in Action*


Haha I used to watch MBTI skits as well, I think I watched a lot of Frank James 



Purrfessor said:


> Yeah I would suggest only loosely comparing to mbti. Where V = N ; L = T ; E = F ; F = S cuz if you put my types side by side VLEF and INTP (Ti Ne Si Fe) they dont match. But they are close. I think my type might suggest im an ENTP but im very introverted. Though it certainly makes me question things!


Yeah, mine would suggest ESTP according to those correlations, and I've been typed as ESTP before so that's fair. Apparently the people who made the theory/website have already looked into enneagram correlations, but it would be cool to look more into how it relates to MBTI too!


----------

